# 2019 Chevrolet Blazer



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

The Blazer is back!
www.caranddriver.com/news/2019-chevrolet-blazer-the-blazer-is-back-official-photos-and-info


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Haha, I love the writing:



> General Motors will rightly brag about how the Tahoe and 'Burban dominate their markets, the Equinox and Traverse are gaining market share, *and that the Trax does something or other*. The new two-row "Blazer" slots into the narrow space between the Equinox and Traverse, one never before recognized by Chevy. Call it the mid-mid-size, mid-midrange crossover segment.


----------

